# My Fix For The Pantry Drawers



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

The pantry drawers on my 26rs don't stay in place when traveling. They will slide and open the pantry door and all of the contents end up on the floor. My fix is an 88 cent friction door closer. Put one on each drawer. Works great and cheap.
picture below->
Gallery


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My fix was even more technical -- I took a 1 inch X 1 1/2 inch piece of wood and cut it to fix across the front of the slide so the slide would not slide open if the door opened ... took almost 2 minutes and .14 cents to cut ...


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Love it! Mine has those sliding drawers in the bedroom.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We had the problem of the door coming open and the drawers sliding open in transit also.

I bought several small rubber door stops and slide them between the drawer and track and so far it has worked.

Mike


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

outdrs1 said:


> The pantry drawers on my 26rs don't stay in place when traveling. They will slide and open the pantry door and all of the contents end up on the floor. My fix is an 88 cent friction door closer. Put one on each drawer. Works great and cheap.
> picture below->
> Gallery
> [snapback]45229[/snapback]​


 I did the rubber door stop idea also (Walmart -pack of 2 for 88 cents). Works great wedged under the front of the drawers.
Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Outbackers. I have to address the same problem.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a great idea







Unfortunately some of our drawers don't go all the way to the back







Our 28BHS has about an 8" space in the back where we stuff paper towels and larger cans, etc...

I installed a small pin at the front of each slider. After one year they are still working well.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We had the same problem.
I put expandable rod in the front of each drawer.
It still works for us

Don


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

all good ideas, I was sitting down tring to come up with somthing when my wife said will this work. i looked and she had rolled up wash rags and stuffed them under the frount of the drawers works great and when you get to where you are going you pull the rags for use.


----------



## Shevin (Aug 31, 2004)

Would someone please advise me as to how I can download photos of our mod for the sliding drawers? I would like to include them with the replies rather than the gallery. Any help?

Thanks
Shevin


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I bought 2, 1/4 in. clevis pins and drilled holes in the left front corners of the drawers to insert them in.

Ghostys' mod is so easy! Way to go!!!









Walter


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I had the same problem with the sliding and regular drawers. I finally just placed a small piece of paper towel into the brown drawer fasteners. It has worked great.

Steve


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

You guys are lucky to have pantry drawers to have "problems" with. My 26rs came with a only clothes rod in the "pantry". No shelves, drawers, nothing. I had to make my own drawers. Great mod for us, cause we have plenty of closet space in the bunk room.
Fred.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks for all of the great ideas. This is one thing that happens to us, but I tend to forget about it until we get where we are going and walk into a mess on the floor. Nice...


----------

